# Cheesecloth + zip ties instead of foam for filter...



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

My current 10G Shrimp tank has a Tetra 20i. Now, for any of you that haven't seen these they are a large (3" or bigger across) intank filter and the entire intake runs the full berth of the filter across the bottom.

I looked for sponge material around here I could fasten, but couldn't find any. I explained to my wife what I was trying to do and she immediately said "Cheese cloth". 

I did some research and we had a package so I opened it up. It's the perfect fine material to keep baby shrimp from being sucked up.

I will post pictures later, but I cut a big piece (bigger than I needed), wrapped it around and cut it lenght wise down a little. 

I then ziptied the top. On the bottom I used one zip tie to cinch the cheese cloth up tight then cut it off right below the zip tie.

It isn't the prettiest thing, but it definitely gets the job done and didn't cost more than a couple of dollars.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a good idea but doesnt it look unpleasant to the eyes? Unless it's black cheese cloth (do they even have that?) and black zip ties (that I know they have).

Another good idea I read somewhere is to put the cheesecloth in the inside and weight it down with the other media so there wont be gaps on the sides. Looks good but I'm not sure how efficient it is because it seems to get clogged easily.

What I did with my old filter intake when I used to keep guppies and fries was stuff the inside real good. Flow was lessened but it did the job so my water wouldn't be fry puree.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I use filter floss over my intake to help keep garbage and fauna out of my canister at the moment. I tried cheesecloth but it plugs up way way to fast for my liking. Maybe for the low bioload and poop schedule of shrimp its perfect but if you find the flow lacking just take floss and a rubber band and attach. You can even take thicker floss pull it apart (in half) and then wrap a thinner piece to restrict flow even less but still keep all fine particulate in the tank. Then you can toss as necessary. Keep us informed with how well it works!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

lnstevens said:


> My current 10G Shrimp tank has a Tetra 20i. Now, for any of you that haven't seen these they are a large (3" or bigger across) intank filter and the entire intake runs the full berth of the filter across the bottom.
> 
> I looked for sponge material around here I could fasten, but couldn't find any. I explained to my wife what I was trying to do and she immediately said "Cheese cloth".
> 
> ...


Good idea! I did something similar recently, but only had one of those "poof" things you wash with on hand. I actually am debating about buying one in a darker color. The shrimp love hanging on it and picking off the debris.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

hard to use for 3 reasons... cheesecloth will disintegrate over time, it clogs very fast and it's hard to clean. I tried using cheesecloth, and it worked for a day or two, then my filter flow was so slow, I would clean it and then it just started coming apart. Then I used plastic mesh (veil material) and it clogged fast too. Hard to say what would work for an internal filter though, never used one.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

I will agree that it isn't the prettieist option. I like the filter floss idea, but rubber bands wouldn't work. The base is too big. LOL

As for cheesecloth disintegrating, I agree it does over time. The great thing though is a 4'x4' sheet is only like $2.00.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Use plastic needle point canvas, its cheap and works good. you can zip tie it, cut it to size, etc. and you can find it at any fabric store. I have used it for many aquarium projects from overflow guards to intake protectors to turf algae screens.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

why not just break down and buy a real prefilter sponge like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fluvaledgereviews.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/fluval-EDGE-pre-filter-sponge-package1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fluvaledgereviews.org/articles/fluval-edge-pre-filter-sponge&usg=__nlNwOilUIyN1pjjuKK-h22d_xC0=&h=240&w=240&sz=5&hl=en&start=2&zoom=1&itbs=1&tbnid=6mwVCscQUaxo2M:&tbnh=110&tbnw=110&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfluval%2Bprefilter%2Bsponge%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1 best 5 bux i have spent.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

ReefkprZ said:


> Use plastic needle point canvas, its cheap and works good. you can zip tie it, cut it to size, etc. and you can find it at any fabric store. I have used it for many aquarium projects from overflow guards to intake protectors to turf algae screens.


 

You sounmd like you miight know...
what fabric is put in a cannister filter to polish the water?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

polyester filter. I use polyester quilt batting from the fabric store its about 20X cheaper than buying it in a pet store. and its the same 100% polyester, just packaged differently. you can cut i9t to fit your filter. you can use one layer or multiple layers depending on how hard you want to filter. it works really well in multiple layers but plugs faster. the thing is it works even better the more glogged it gets.

for years when breeding fishes I never actually used a prefab filter I built all my own with a powerhead, soda bottle, or other bucket and some cut outs, fittings hose etc., they were ugly as hell but worked just as good as any bought filter. I have even built my own cannister filters from 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

jreich said:


> why not just break down and buy a real prefilter sponge like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...luval+prefilter+sponge&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1 best 5 bux i have spent.


First, it won't fit the Tetra Internal Filters. The 2-10i is even too big. 

Second, does that include shipping? Locally they are over $10.00 because neither Petco nor Petsmart keep any pre-filter or other type of sponge in stock.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IDK if it will fit your filter or not, but the Zoomed 501 mechanical sponges are very similar to the Fluval ones, and Petsmart does carry those in the reptile supply section.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the dimensions of the 2-10i.
4.0 x 3.8 x 8.0 

This should be close to the 20i dimensions (it's the 10-30i)
4.5 x 5.15 x 10.0 

As you can see we are looking at covering 18" around (roughly). I doubt there is a sponge, unless buying the material and cutting it, that will cover it.

Here is a picture of the 20i for reference.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19167/si1379139/cl0/tetrawhisper20iinternalfilter


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, the Zoomed sponge wouldn't work for that.

You could probably cut an AquaClear block sponge to size. Those aren't that pretty either, though, since they're off-white in color.

Black pantyhose would probably look best.


----------



## rhstranger (Mar 4, 2010)

I did what luaraleelbp suggested. Not visually appealing, but haven't lost any fry in the filters at all. Cheap, too.


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

+1 for plastic canvas

The sheets come in colors, including green and black. I have made assorted intake guards with this stuff, and tiny zip ties or fishing line (hard on the hands!).

Some craft stores sell shapes...this is an "egg". I have used several of these now...I just snip out 3-5 "rows" at the pointy end of the egg to fit snugly around the intake tube. The white really stands out, but could be painted with krylon fusion to blend. The "egg" comes in two halves, so you can spray the inside as well as the outside.


----------



## deleted_user_9 (Feb 28, 2009)

I buy dress netting or tulle at the fabric store. It's about two bucks a yard (and as a member I get 40% off coupons weekly) and comes in a zillion colors. It also comes in several different hole diameters, so if you have larger fry you can choose a larger gauge and have more flow.

It's made out of nylon, so it will last until the apocalypse.


----------

